# float fishing



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

I was wondering how you guys would tell how deep a hole is so that you know how deep to set your bait. I tried float fishing few times last year but with no success. Also How far off bottom do you guys present your bait? I do know how to set my rig up, its just I have no idea how to find out how deep a hole is without scaring all the fish out of it. THanks guys for any input you are willing to throw my way.

LY


----------



## sport72186 (Dec 20, 2007)

Learn how to read your float. Give it an educated guess at first and then deepen up until you tick bottom. Once you find bottom shorten up 6 inches or so. keep adjusting little by little and let the fish tell you when you have it just right.


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

Exactly! your float tells you everything. If the tip is pointed downstream most likely you are dragging bottom. Shorten up until it is straight up and down and you can be pretty confident you are at or near bottom. Experiment with different arrangements with your split shot to get the presentation that puts your bait in front of the most fish as possible.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Great suggestions guys. This is exactly why I am switchin to Blackbird style floats this year. I used to use the yellow/orange Thill floats but couldn't really tell how the bait or fly was running under water. With the Blackbirds you can tell if you have either not enough weight to get down or too much that your bait/fly is dragging. This style of float is what the center pin guys use and they can easily make adjustments for the depth of the water they are fishing.


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

thanks guys for the info. I guess my next question is, what does the bite usually look like when they hit? Does it look like a snag and your float points downstream and then goes under or will it just shoot down like a bluegill taking out a worm?


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

I seen the bite vary. Sometimes an aggressive fish will completely dunk your float. Sometimes it will dip just a bit. And other times it will just stop in the current like its snagged up. The theory I have always went by is... if the float does anything unusual, set the hook. I would rather set the hook into a stick or rock every once in awhile and loose a couple of flies rather than miss fish.


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

thanks for shortening up my learning curve guys, now I just need a way to make time to apply it. Hopefully around march break. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## gotoith (Sep 25, 2005)

The gents above are spot on about the float and depth. If you have not purchased any floats yet, it is really tough to beat a Drennan Loafer. I like the 8 Gram variety for mid-large water. It is not the worlds easiest float to see, but it is easy to tell if your bait is set too deep. Many of the other floats just don't "tell a story" like this float. 

Good luck! 

-Scott


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

All great information. I will add something that will save you time and frustration. Set your float on your mainline, with a barrel swivel below. To that add a "shot leader," which is where you will crimp on your ROUND (no tails) splitshot. Depending on where you are fishing, the shot leader might be 12 inches, or 36 inches, or more. On the bottom of the shot leader, another barrel swivel, and then a 12" - 20" lighter leader and a hook. Make sure the bottom leader is 2# lighter than the shot leader, and is the same kind of line. That way, if/when you do find the bottom, or a log, you can just break off your bottom leader, put your shots back where they belong, tie another shot bottom leader, and hook, and you are ready to fish again. 
Trust me, this is the way to go. 

Also, slip bobbers rule, until the temps get so cold that your line ices up and the float no longer slips. Then they suck out loud. You need both slip and fixed floats.


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

I like your two leader set up fishndude, definately will give that a shot. Now do you guys spread your shot out or do you guys like them bunched up? Any pros or cons to spreading them out or to bunch them up?


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

Here is a link to shot patterns by Raven. I figured I'll post it again before someone else does and tries to take credit for it, it has happened to me before, LOL :lol:.

http://www.raventackle.com/Shotting Patterns.pdf


Basically it depends on the water you are fishing and you match your shot accordingly. I use variations of these often using a part of one and a part of another. Fishing from a boat is a different than wading or fishing from shore so many people have different views of effective shot patterns depending on how they fish. 

General rule: faster water shot closer together slower water more spread out.


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

Wow! I would have never thought there was so many ways to fish a float thanks for the link Steely74!


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

No problem, I am glad to help! There is still a lot that will be figured out through trail and error. These are just general guidelines. Now just get out there and find what works on your waters!


----------



## Haryer (Jan 28, 2011)

This may be the wrong place to put this request and if so please move. Are there any fishing guides at MS that will be at Outdoorama this year. We are planning a 1-2 day trip for river fishing in March and would like to set up a trip for steelhead. If possible Id like to support MS guides when I can. PM me and Ill get back to you. Thanks


----------

